# PAINT CODE FOR FORD?



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Im having a hard time trying to find this paint code for this cobra i heard its called sterling grey or tungsten grey or silver?, this color is bad ass when the sun hits or in the shade! Any help would be great thanks


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 8 2008, 04:05 PM~10121819
> *Im having a hard time trying to find this paint code for this cobra  i heard its called sterling grey or tungsten grey or silver?, this color is bad ass when the sun hits or in the shade! Any help would be great thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks close to tungsten silver, but i cant tell from the photo, ford has a few very similar colors, I am going to paint my 63 tungsten silver, it has almost a purple glow to it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Mar 9 2008, 12:27 AM~10124358
> *looks close to tungsten silver, but i cant tell from the photo, ford has a few very similar colors, I am going to paint my 63 tungsten silver, it has almost a purple glow to it
> *


i seen the same car on the speed channel the other night and it has so much metalic in it, would be a perfect base for a flake job! :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 8 2008, 11:32 PM~10124387
> *i seen the same car on the speed channel the other night and it has so much metalic in it, would be a perfect base for a flake job! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 9 2008, 01:21 AM~10124594
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


hahaha, sup bro :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

Ford code T8.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Mar 9 2008, 03:59 AM~10125338
> *Ford code T8.
> *


are you sure? I know tungsten is t8 and thats more silver than gunmetal?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

http://www.cardata.com/spoilers/Car_Paint_...paint_codes.htm you can check this out, also ford changes the names of the colors every couple of years it seems like, but alot of times the color is the exact same, just the name changes.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

i'd say ford T8, but it also looks very similar to FERARRI grigio titanio.

dont know the code, but ferarri does not have many colors to choose from, check 2003, grigio titanio.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 8 2008, 04:05 PM~10121819
> *Im having a hard time trying to find this paint code for this cobra  i heard its called sterling grey or tungsten grey or silver?, this color is bad ass when the sun hits or in the shade! Any help would be great thanks
> 
> 
> ...



it looks like dark shadow grey to me. ..send me your address and i will send you the color chips..


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

dark shadow gray is code is code cx, it's hard to tell on a computer screen, but it my opinion it's darker than that, and browner on the flop.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Mar 9 2008, 01:57 PM~10127606
> *dark shadow gray is code is code cx, it's hard to tell on a computer screen, but it my opinion it's darker than that, and browner on the flop.
> *


 its most definately NOT cx!!

i know that color well, painted a bunch of ford rangers that color, its most definately darker than that cobra :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i know this color has alot of metallic in it, and flops like to a greyish blue gunmetal color!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Mar 9 2008, 06:19 PM~10129173
> *i know this color has alot of metallic in it, and flops like to a greyish blue gunmetal color!
> *


grigio titanio flops blueish big time, its not a super coarse metallic though


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Mar 9 2008, 09:39 PM~10129338
> *grigio titanio flops blueish big time, its not a super coarse metallic though
> *


the one on seen on the speed channel looked flaked out, but it was just a basecoat, it was under florescent lights and kinda dark also tho! :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

i bet its ford YZ


























:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Mar 9 2008, 10:13 PM~10129667
> *i bet its ford YZ
> :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha isnt that white?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

tungsten gray looks purplish in the sun.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Mar 9 2008, 05:48 PM~10127855
> *its most definately NOT cx!!
> 
> i know that color well, painted a bunch of ford rangers that color, its most definately darker than that cobra :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: .......pics dont always represent the actual color very well.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Mar 9 2008, 03:59 AM~10125338
> *Ford code T8.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy+Mar 9 2008, 03:59 AM~10125338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap it was t8, tungsten grey metallic, thanks to dino for the paint book, thats a tight grey!


----------

